# My Tracker 1542 project



## chrispy186 (Nov 9, 2011)

So I finally got around to working on the boat today.I removed the livewell that came in the center seat in order to make that seat a dry storage area for tackle. I also was able to cut out the back seat to fit the cooler I will be using for the livewell. This weekend i'll probably do the plumbing for the livewell and work on the dry storage some more. But for now here is what I have.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 9, 2011)

Great job so far! I'm looking forward to seeing more on this build.


----------



## Ride_Klein (Nov 9, 2011)

Good idea with the cooler in the back seat like that. That should come out looking very clean, and it looks like you left enough meat around the seat to support the sides. Well done.


----------



## chrispy186 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did some more work on the boat, while it was nice out. I spent most of the day making the plexiglass cover for the cooler, but I forgot to take pics of it.


----------



## chrispy186 (Nov 19, 2011)

Finished up the plumbing today


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice work very clean =D>


----------



## chrispy186 (Dec 5, 2011)

Finished up the rear deck this weekend, its starting to come together. I ended up using the hatch from the middle seat of the boat, now I just have to get a locking latch for it. I used toggle bolts to attach the deck to the boat.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 5, 2011)

It's comimg along nicely!!! keep up the good work and of coarse more pictures please


----------



## chrispy186 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, I think its pretty much done for the winter now. Seems the cold weather is finally moving in.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 7, 2011)

After moving to florida it is nice not to have down time from fishing \/


----------



## LonLB (Dec 7, 2011)

Best time to work on the boat, is when it's too cold to actually use it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice work. =D>


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 8, 2012)

So I decided to take advantage of the nice weather lately and work on the boat some more. I cut out the front seat to fit my storage bin, and started framing the front deck. I also cut out a hole for the switch panel, but I forgot to take pics of the panel in the hole. I still have to frame in another small storage hatch, and put one last piece across the back of the frame. Then seal the pieces, glue it and screw it. Then its on to the plywood stage.


----------



## crabtree (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice job. Any updates?


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well this weekend is supposed to be decent, so Im going to try and get the front deck finished.


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some updates


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well the boat is really coming together. Got the deck carpeted this weekend, also got the side bunks for the trailer on. They were a little to high, so I put some spacers in to drop the bunks down to a good height.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice work! Looking forward to seeing the update on the front deck.


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 24, 2012)

Front deck is in, Bigfoot switch and fish finder wired. Im not sure how the hatches are going to work out, if I end up tripping over them I will have to go a different direction.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great! Hatches look fairly flush, can't see it being an issue. Looks like lots of room up there.


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 24, 2012)

Whats up with the kidney shaped switch panel? Its awesome!!


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 25, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> Whats up with the kidney shaped switch panel? Its awesome!!


I got that on ebay, its actually for a Stratos. But it was brand new and even came with the livewell timers plus the fuse panel, so I couldnt pass it up for $80.



> Looks great! Hatches look fairly flush, can't see it being an issue. Looks like lots of room up there


There is plenty of room, what im concerned about are the hinges that stick up on the back of the hatch. The hatch itself is pretty low, its the hinges that will trip me up.


----------



## tmoore8 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey chrispy186, Your build is really lookin' good. How did the front trolling motor setup work out? I am thinking of doing the very same.


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 28, 2012)

tmoore8 said:


> Hey chrispy186, Your build is really lookin' good. How did the front trolling motor setup work out? I am thinking of doing the very same.


Well I dont have the trolling motor yet, but the mount is very solid. The mount is a small section of steel square tubing, which i sanded and applied self etching primer to. Then I painted it with some rustoleum, the closest color I could find to the boat. I drilled 3 holes and used stainless bolts. I also put a thick strip of aluminum on the under side of the front lip on the boat for added strength, just in case. On my last boat I had an L shaped bracket up front with a 2x4 on it, and after a while I had to replace the 2x4. I figure with the steel tubing I will never have to replace it.


----------



## maddog (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking great! What cooler did you use for the livewell? It looks longer and narrower than any cooler I see around here. I am assuming you bought a cooler and cut the top off...


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 30, 2012)

maddog said:


> Looking great! What cooler did you use for the livewell? It looks longer and narrower than any cooler I see around here. I am assuming you bought a cooler and cut the top off...


It's a 108qt cooler,the biggest I could fit in length wise. I actually got it for free, otherwise I wouldn't have cut the top off. I only took about an inch off the top anyway, but I needed to in order to make the deck work.


----------



## maddog (Mar 31, 2012)

oh, wow. I thought it was maybe 10 gallon or something. 108qt should hold alot of fish! Thanks for the info. Your boat is looking great. I am hoping to get one of those 15 or 16 ft. jons in a couple years. They just look like the perfect platform for the type of fishing I do.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 17, 2012)

What did you attach your wood to your metal with?


----------



## Scott1298 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey chrispy, do you remember what it took to get the original livewell out? Did the plug break loose easily? Did you need to re-seal the bottom after?

Thx


----------



## chrispy186 (Apr 29, 2013)

Scott1298 said:


> Hey chrispy, do you remember what it took to get the original livewell out? Did the plug break loose easily? Did you need to re-seal the bottom after?
> 
> Thx


It wasnt hard to get out. I just ground the rivet heads off, the nut for the drain wasnt on too tight. After i got it out, I JB welded the part of the rivets sticking up and put the nut back on the drain. Then I put the plug in, sealed it with 3M 5200 on the top and bottom of the plug.


----------



## coreyprashaw (Jan 22, 2014)

How's the 1542's stability in comparison to a 1448? I am looking to get a new boat, but have no idea which will be the best bang for my buck!


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 28, 2014)

I've had both hulls. There really isn't that much difference between the two. Personally I preferred the extra width to the extra length.

Its going to come down to how the boat is laid out.

One more thing .... BassTracker is one of the more common makers of the 1542 hull. They seem nice, but they tend to develop cracks in the hull and in the ribs over time. I'd be a little wary of buying an old one that has seen a lot of use.


----------

